# HELP!! Remodel team lead offer



## Prettygirlldess (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello I am not apart of Target yet but I have a interview to be a “Remodel TL”. Does anyone have any tips on the interviewing process including the questions they ask? Also can someone explain this role. I didn’t apply for this position. I applied to be a Style TL but I was contacted to see if I would be interested in this role instead. Therefore I’m not fully sure what my role would be. Is this a temporary position? My background is being a head cashier at Homedepot so this is a complete change for me. PLEASE HELP MY INTERVIEW IS IN A WEEK. The Internet has very limited info on this position and I cannot even find this job position via the careers website unless the position is also referred as something else.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Dec 23, 2021)

From what I understand, the Remodel TL is not really a permanent store position because Target stores aren't remodeled every week; instead, you'd be leading potential store remodel projects. As target is still in the process of remodeling a lot of their stores, along with presentation, PML, VM, and some GM TMs, the Remodel ETL and Remodel TL positions were created to basically run the remodel show and partner with all of the contractors, vendors, HR, district, and any other party associated with the remodel; it's a really unique position actually. You don't really have a home base so-to-speak; you'll be shifted around. You probably can't find a lot of info about it because the position is rarely posted as they're mainly back-filled by existing ETLs and TLs looking to move up. The good thing about being in a remodel position is that it fast-tracks you, so if you lead well, you can potentially move up the target ladder faster than someone that may have been in that style TL position; this isn't always the case though.

With interview questions, just prepare for the infamous STAR method, which I'm sure you've heard of as it's unique to all business positions. There are also numerous questions on Reddit and some threads on here regarding interview questions. I also vaguely remember stumbling across some youtube videos for target leadership specifically. Just do some digging! Most TL questions are consistent across the department, so I'd just look into that; it's a lot about how you show ownership and leadership characteristics in situations and roles held in the past.

 I'm not in a leadership position, and I'm not really with the company anymore. Take what I'm tying to you with a grain of salt; I'm just someone that knows where to look to find a lot of information, lol.


----------



## Prettygirlldess (Dec 23, 2021)

boringClerk03 said:


> From what I understand, the Remodel TL is not really a permanent store position because Target stores aren't remodeled every week; instead, you'd be leading potential store remodel projects. As target is still in the process of remodeling a lot of their stores, along with presentation, PML, VM, and some GM TMs, the Remodel ETL and Remodel TL positions were created to basically run the remodel show and partner with all of the contractors, vendors, HR, district, and any other party associated with the remodel; it's a really unique position actually. You don't really have a home base so-to-speak; you'll be shifted around. You probably can't find a lot of info about it because the position is rarely posted as they're mainly back-filled by existing ETLs and TLs looking to move up. The good thing about being in a remodel position is that it fast-tracks you, so if you lead well, you can potentially move up the target ladder faster than someone that may have been in that style TL position; this isn't always the case though.
> 
> With interview questions, just prepare for the infamous STAR method, which I'm sure you've heard of as it's unique to all business positions. There are also numerous questions on Reddit and some threads on here regarding interview questions. I also vaguely remember stumbling across some youtube videos for target leadership specifically. Just do some digging! Most TL questions are consistent across the department, so I'd just look into that; it's a lot about how you show ownership and leadership characteristics in situations and roles held in the past.
> 
> I'm not in a leadership position, and I'm not really with the company anymore. Take what I'm tying to you with a grain of salt; I'm just someone that knows where to look to find a lot of information, lol.


Ugh I’m so stressed out about It lmao. I’m not sure why they would pick me for that specific leader position when I’m an outsider lol sounds like the hardest team leader position for target. Don’t know anything about “planograms” or fixtures. Someone Ik on the inside sent me this. Also worried when the project is over I would be fired lol looking for a stable job.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 23, 2021)

Remodel Tl is  not a position that you will keep. Remodels have a span of 3 months . You will be in charge of all the trades as in , electricians , painters , flooring , general contractor etc . You will also be in charge of planning  the sequence of the remodel what area is going to be done first according to the workload from hq.  You will have to do a lot of planing and strategy . There’s a lot that might go wrong and is up to you to figure out how to fix it on the spot.  For someone who hasn’t been with target and doesn’t know planogram it will be tough if they don’t send you out for training.  Remodel Is all about planing , strategizing and executing . You need to stay within the timeframe of each trade but also make sure you put the store first . For example when the flooring trade says in supposed to be in c block but the workload from hq is b block you have to ensure to b gets done otherwise you will hurt the store metric and the SD won’t be happy.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 23, 2021)

You will have to be in charge of the containers , fixtures and any isn. You will have to ensure that ppa ( post assessment planogram ) is complete after the department was turned back to the floor . You will have to strategize where you are going to move the aisle and keep guest in mind when doing so .


----------



## Prettygirlldess (Dec 23, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Remodel Tl is  not a position that you will keep. Remodels have a span of 3 months . You will be in charge of all the trades as in , electricians , painters , flooring , general contractor etc . You will also be in charge of planning  the sequence of the remodel what area is going to be done first according to the workload from hq.  You will have to do a lot of planing and strategy . There’s a lot that might go wrong and is up to you to figure out how to fix it on the spot.  For someone who hasn’t been with target and doesn’t know planogram it will be tough if they don’t send you out for training.  Remodel Is all about planing , strategizing and executing . You need to stay within the timeframe of each trade but also make sure you put the store first . For example when the flooring trade says in supposed to be in c block but the workload from hq is b block you have to ensure to b gets done otherwise you will hurt the store metric and the SD won’t be happy.


So after remodeling would I be fired after our transferred to another tl position… Yeah I’m not sure why the wanted me to do this position instead being an outsider to target. Is this just a set up for failure lmao?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 23, 2021)

Prettygirlldess said:


> So after remodeling would I be fired after our transferred to another tl position… Yeah I’m not sure why the wanted me to do this position instead being an outsider to target. Is this just a set up for failure lmao?


You wouldn’t get fired if you have a successful remodel . You could possibly stay at the store you are remodeling if they have positions open or they would find you a home store that will have positions open. 
For an outsider it might look like it’s the hardest position .


----------



## MrT (Dec 24, 2021)

If you can nail the remodel tl position you will learn a lot about target you probably wouldnt get to know otherwise that will help you with any other position you may get after.  It definitely helps if you know target and planograms yourself but a lot of being a lead is glorified babysitting.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Remodel Tl is  not a position that you will keep. Remodels have a span of 3 months . You will be in charge of all the trades as in , electricians , painters , flooring , general contractor etc . You will also be in charge of planning  the sequence of the remodel what area is going to be done first according to the workload from hq.  You will have to do a lot of planing and strategy . There’s a lot that might go wrong and is up to you to figure out how to fix it on the spot.  For someone who hasn’t been with target and doesn’t know planogram it will be tough if they don’t send you out for training.  Remodel Is all about planing , strategizing and executing . You need to stay within the timeframe of each trade but also make sure you put the store first . For example when the flooring trade says in supposed to be in c block but the workload from hq is b block you have to ensure to b gets done otherwise you will hurt the store metric and the SD won’t be happy.


The Remodel ETL is “in charge” of the trades. The GC and ETL decides which area needs to be remodeled. Remodel TL is tasked with demerching areas impacted, and remerching moved aisles and new sets and whatever that entails, fixtures, labels etc..


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Dec 24, 2021)

Just Take it, literally any TL position is a good opportunity for growth into ETL or TL for another department months down the line


----------



## lucidtm (Dec 24, 2021)

It will definitely get your foot in the door but I feel like it'll be VERY hard for someone to tackle that isn't familiar with Target. Impossible? No. You could definitely do it if you're up for the task. 

Please keep in mind this is not a permanent position. They may (and most likely will not) have a permanent TL position for you available at that store when it's all said and done. However, if another store in your district needs a TL or a remodel TL you could be moved over to that. I imagine if it's not another remodel TL position you'll have to interview again. If you want to stay at that store they'd probably keep you on as a regular TM, but it'd be a pay cut.


----------



## MrT (Dec 24, 2021)

There always seems to be available positions now.  Every hire or promoted tm ive seen do remodel tl has got a permanent position after except one who got another remodel job then got a position.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 24, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> The Remodel ETL is “in charge” of the trades. The GC and ETL decides which area needs to be remodeled. Remodel TL is tasked with demerching areas impacted, and remerching moved aisles and new sets and whatever that entails, fixtures, labels etc..


Sorry but that’s not how it happened with me . I didn’t have an Etl for remodel it was just me . And no way the gc decides what area gets done . The area that gets done is based on the workload that is dropped from hq . The trades works for you and not the other way around . The store comes first no matter what gc may want . Gc will always want to ensure their get their stuff done and that just didn’t happened with me . Store first . I was in charge of everything and is how I got promoted .


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Dec 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Remodel Tl is  not a position that you will keep. Remodels have a span of 3 months . You will be in charge of all the trades as in , electricians , painters , flooring , general contractor etc . You will also be in charge of planning  the sequence of the remodel what area is going to be done first according to the workload from hq.  You will have to do a lot of planing and strategy . There’s a lot that might go wrong and is up to you to figure out how to fix it on the spot.  For someone who hasn’t been with target and doesn’t know planogram it will be tough if they don’t send you out for training.  Remodel Is all about planing , strategizing and executing . You need to stay within the timeframe of each trade but also make sure you put the store first . For example when the flooring trade says in supposed to be in c block but the workload from hq is b block you have to ensure to b gets done otherwise you will hurt the store metric and the SD won’t be happy.



^That's assuming there's no Remodel ETL which most stores do nowadays.

But for the store sake, I hope they don't hire a remodel TL with no experience at Target (sorry OP), that's just a fuck up waiting to happen unless their team is on top of everything. I don't think training is enough without actual experience. We send TL off to training and they still can't properly set a sales planner LOL 😆


----------



## Prettygirlldess (Dec 24, 2021)

TargetSigningHo said:


> ^That's assuming there's no Remodel ETL which most stores do nowadays.
> 
> But for the store sake, I hope they don't hire a remodel TL with no experience at Target (sorry OP), that's just a fuck up waiting to happen unless their team is on top of everything. I don't think training is enough without actual experience. We send TL off to training and they still can't properly set a sales planner LOL 😆


Lol hmm doesn’t seem to matter if you’re in the target industry or not if even the established TL are fucking up lmao.  I guess It just all boils down to if you have the capability of learning & catching on.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Sorry but that’s not how it happened with me . I didn’t have an Etl for remodel it was just me . And no way the gc decides what area gets done . The area that gets done is based on the workload that is dropped from hq . The trades works for you and not the other way around . The store comes first no matter what gc may want . Gc will always want to ensure their get their stuff done and that just didn’t happened with me . Store first . I was in charge of everything and is how I got promoted .


That is so cool. Congratulations.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 25, 2021)

I was a remodel TL for a very long time as a Sr - we had no ETL and I moved through a few stores.

You're essentially a project manager on one side, managing tradesman and contractors unless you have an ETL to deal with that for you.

On the other side of it you will be planning the day to day workload of moving merchandise from one place to another, building new fixtures, etc...

I am a huge proponent of hands on leadership but remodel is one area where you HAVE TO delegate hard.  If you get hung up on personal tasks your team will not have the direction they need.  And they need it constantly.

If you've ever seen one of those puzzles where it's a bunch of tiles and one is missing, and you slide them around to make the picture whole - remodel leadership is kind of like this except for the puzzle is 3d and there's like 20 people moving the pieces constantly.  Oh and it's also on fire.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 25, 2021)

Prettygirlldess said:


> So after remodeling would I be fired after our transferred to another tl position… Yeah I’m not sure why the wanted me to do this position instead being an outsider to target. Is this just a set up for failure lmao?


Yes.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 26, 2021)

I don’t want this to come off mean or anything but a fresh outside TL should not take on the mantle of remodel TL. It’s a position you ought to have prior knowledge of some things. Additionally, you’ll have trouble advocating for the store and it’s abilities to accommodate or not accommodate things if you don’t know much about target.

I would also like to add that their is different types of remodels. You have small go backs, flex remodels where they expand or implement fulfillment solutions, full remodels, and a category that I think is important to distinguish; full polish concrete remodels (every single gondola is touched and your underlayment will determine the difficulty each sequence will be).

This year I did a full polish concrete remodel in a $85+ million dollar store. You really can’t be a new leader doing that. I had to call upon my prior logistics knowledge when planning as it’s still a live store and they must continue to take freight. Not only that the store has ship from store and OPU. Moving aisles in a specific manner and temping solutions so that they’re still shopable and can be located isn’t something that their is a blueprint for. I was able to know when to push back because of my history. For example they may want to do something that will effect the overnight process a great deal but didn’t give you the right amount of time to plan it. You may think it’s fine if you don’t know better but I know of that process so I pushed back understanding that you can’t willingly affect the overnight process taking in triples without planning.

For remodel TL or ETL I think you should have knowledge of:

- Dealing with vendors
- Running a target team (remodel team members need to be elite and great at executing. Coming out of my remodel three from my team was promoted)
- Planograms
- Strategizing
- Backroom processes (depending on your scope)
- Store daily process (need to understand how to minimize disruption)
- Effective communication 
- Signing 
- Fixture knowledge
- Merchandising skills (you’ll be tempting out things a lot and they won’t tell you how)
- Not afraid to walk visits because they’ll be there frequently 

The best route is to do a New Store Opening then take on a remodel role. I wouldn’t suggest it being your first role. Hey if it’s a small go back and they have an ETL or something running it and they add a fresh leader it may help you to learn really really really fast but I still would avoid that. If it’s polish concrete do not even attempt.


----------



## Prettygirlldess (Dec 26, 2021)

SilentCrow said:


> I don’t want this to come off mean or anything but a fresh outside TL should not take on the mantle of remodel TL. It’s a position you ought to have prior knowledge of some things. Additionally, you’ll have trouble advocating for the store and it’s abilities to accommodate or not accommodate things if you don’t know much about target.
> 
> I would also like to add that their is different types of remodels. You have small go backs, flex remodels where they expand or implement fulfillment solutions, full remodels, and a category that I think is important to distinguish; full polish concrete remodels (every single gondola is touched and your underlayment will determine the difficulty each sequence will be).
> 
> ...


No you don’t sound mean I want to know what I’m getting into lol. My mom is a ASM of Homedepot we both thought It was quite strange they would try to throw me into that role being new. Not sure if all the current TL don’t want to take up the position or what lol. I am still going to do the interview they could put me as what I original applied for or another TL position if they do not see me fig for the remodel role. Idk It just weird cause the ETL that set up my interview has my resume so they know that’s a stretch from what I was previously doing. If I am stuck with the remodel position hopefully I have a great ass trainer! 😂 I’m a pretty fast learner and already started working on my knowledge on pog my mom is the asm over merchandising so she’s been helping me.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 26, 2021)

Prettygirlldess said:


> No you don’t sound mean I want to know what I’m getting into lol. My mom is a ASM of Homedepot we both thought It was quite strange they would try to throw me into that role being new. Not sure if all the current TL don’t want to take up the position or what lol. I am still going to do the interview they could put me as what I original applied for or another TL position if they do not see me fig for the remodel role. Idk It just weird cause the ETL that set up my interview has my resume so they know that’s a stretch from what I was previously doing. If I am stuck with the remodel position hopefully I have a great ass trainer! 😂 I’m a pretty fast learner and already started working on my knowledge on pog my mom is the asm over merchandising so she’s been helping me.



If you are tossed into this role, make good friends with the store director so he or she can help guide you in areas and back you in others. Additionally, find out if that store is doing a go back remodel, flex remodel, or full remodel. If it isn’t a full remodel then at least it’s not as stressful. Full remodel with polish concrete? Then may the odds forever be in your favor.

This wasn’t mentioned but remodel you’re responsible for payroll as well. Remodel gets separate payroll and you’re responsible for reporting that. This is also an area where you’ll have a battle because the store director most likely is going to want to use some of that for store operations. You’re now in the middle and must know when to say no and when to support.


----------



## Prettygirlldess (Dec 26, 2021)

SilentCrow said:


> If you are tossed into this role, make good friends with the store director so he or she can help guide you in areas and back you in others. Additionally, find out if that store is doing a go back remodel, flex remodel, or full remodel. If it isn’t a full remodel then at least it’s not as stressful. Full remodel with polish concrete? Then may the odds forever be in your favor.
> 
> This wasn’t mentioned but remodel you’re responsible for payroll as well. Remodel gets separate payroll and you’re responsible for reporting that. This is also an area where you’ll have a battle because the store director most likely is going to want to use some of that for store operations. You’re now in the middle and must know when to say no and when to support.


Thanks for the tips wish me luck lmao


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Welcome!
Remodel tl is a hard job. @SilentCrow covered everything. What you know from Home Depot may be helpful.


----------



## jenna (Dec 26, 2021)

*Honestly, I would decline. *

You would be set up to fail -- without a background in Planograms at Target.


----------



## jenna (Dec 26, 2021)

Head Cashier at Home Depot -- I would stick with what you know, and go with Guest Experience TL or ETL.  -- whatever Target is calling it's Front End (cashiers, Drive Ups, etc.) Leadership team.

Once you get your feet wet at Target, and go through a few seasons, I would take a look around the store to see if there are any other opportunities -- HR?  Starbucks TL?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 26, 2021)

Remodel TL is a position that requires a good working knowledge of most Target processes, both by the book and in actual practice, which in some stores can vary greatly. It would be extremely difficult if not impossible to be successful as a Remodel TL without a good deal of prior Target experience, particularly since training at Spot can be extremely poor and spotty at the best of times, and learning as you go during a remodel could be a recipe for disaster. Generally stores want the most qualified and experienced people possible to lead them through the snake pit that is remodel, so why would this store want to interview outside the company for this position unless not one person in the district was willing to take on the challenge? Since a successful stint as a Remodel TL can fast track a promotion, why would no one want it? Does this store have issues that insiders know about beyond just a remodel? Just a few things to think about. Personally, I would decline, but good luck to you either way.😁


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 26, 2021)

Prettygirlldess said:


> Thanks for the tips wish me luck lmao


You will need knowledge and training not luck


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 27, 2021)

SilentCrow said:


> I don’t want this to come off mean or anything but a fresh outside TL should not take on the mantle of remodel TL. It’s a position you ought to have prior knowledge of some things. Additionally, you’ll have trouble advocating for the store and it’s abilities to accommodate or not accommodate things if you don’t know much about target.
> 
> I would also like to add that their is different types of remodels. You have small go backs, flex remodels where they expand or implement fulfillment solutions, full remodels, and a category that I think is important to distinguish; full polish concrete remodels (every single gondola is touched and your underlayment will determine the difficulty each sequence will be).
> 
> ...


My second remodel was a complete rebuild of a 100m+ store including a building addition, freezers and fridges on both the back and the floor, all new crete and walls etc.  We flipped every single thing in the store except for the actual gondolas.

It was hands down the most difficult experience of my career - right now I have 27 project teams I support and it's a breeze compared to that nightmare of a remodel.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 27, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> My second remodel was a complete rebuild of a 100m+ store including a building addition, freezers and fridges on both the back and the floor, all new crete and walls etc.  We flipped every single thing in the store except for the actual gondolas.
> 
> It was hands down the most difficult experience of my career - right now I have 27 project teams I support and it's a breeze compared to that nightmare of a remodel.


Same I did a triple A everything from carpet, concrete ,stencil , hvac to new high wall gondolas moving all gondolas , beauty, took checklanes out added self checkout, new opu room , etls offices , lazy river lights , Mickey Mouse lights  , additional entrances for drive up etc . I did not have an etl but I became one after my remodel.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Dec 27, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Same I did a triple A everything from carpet, concrete ,stencil , hvac to new high wall gondolas moving all gondolas , beauty, took checklanes out added self checkout, new opu room , etls offices , lazy river lights , Mickey Mouse lights  , additional entrances for drive up etc . I did not have an etl but I became one after my remodel.


It boggles my mind to hear that this happened… I cannot understand the logic (or the lack) of asking a 40 hour a week TL to handle the task that is dealing with a remodel. Congrats on the well deserved promotion, though.

To the OP - I share the sentiment of not going for this role. As a Overnight Remodel TL (with a dayside ETL only), I cannot imagine putting someone through what I went through in 8 weeks. If you don’t know how Target operates when it comes to planograms, presentation expectations, general sales floor operations, it is not for you.

The only way it would make sense is if you had a peer to work alongside you. I’ve seen remodels with 2 TLs working the same shift, but I know that was some time ago. As you can see by others, having an ETL is apparently a luxury now.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 27, 2021)

Lol all of us that went through nightmares are in full force. I didn’t even touch on having temp coolers for pfresh while that’s under construction (sorry for bringing back up horror moments to my peers here)

Those of us that went through this are on the same page. Run for the hills if this is your first leadership role. The fact that they’re even considering external is baffling.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 27, 2021)

SilentCrow said:


> Lol all of us that went through nightmares are in full force. I didn’t even touch on having temp coolers for pfresh while that’s under construction (sorry for bringing back up horror moments to my peers here)
> 
> Those of us that went through this are on the same page. Run for the hills if this is your first leadership role. The fact that they’re even considering external is baffling.


Bruh temp coolers whyyyy.

I had a remodel where we had temp coolers - and had to move everything in one night.  I blew a ton of payroll to make it happen and came in the next night to find out some contractor blew the electric and the store lost everything.


----------

